# Used Texture Rigs



## McCallum and Sons

Does anyone know where there are any websites besides craigslist to list drywall equipment for sale? I am selling a rig and not sure where to list it. I have put in on craigslist but would like to list where drywallers will see it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mudslinger

McCallum and Sons said:


> Does anyone know where there are any websites besides craigslist to list drywall equipment for sale? I am selling a rig and not sure where to list it. I have put in on craigslist but would like to list where drywallers will see it. Any suggestions?


Other than craigslist I've only seen them on ebay, and equipment trader.


----------



## MrWillys

Why no link here, so we can see it?


----------



## McCallum and Sons

"MrWillys;97869]Why no link here, so we can see it?"


http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/4390889389.html

Here is the link to the craigslist ad, I also have some pictures in my albums under my DWT profile. I did post some pictures also under the thread, "Tow Behind Spray Rigs."


----------



## pro ceilings inc

I am looking 4 a used rig in Tampa Bay florida like a 150 gal any suggestions on the best brand I should buy or what not to buy?? thanks for any suggestions


----------



## abcoe524

I purchased mine in Sarasota at desco think they have a hundred fifty gallon rig there for about 12,000 it was a leftover and normally go for around 16-18


----------



## pro ceilings inc

4 shore thanx ab


----------



## Qiw

Looking for a used drywall sprayrig 150 gallon if possible I'm in the Orlando areas don't really want to purchase new one just thought I post on this site see what I come up with


----------



## Deerhunter_28

I got one in NC that is in excellent condition.
PM me for information.


----------



## gn87berner

use Craigslist. to within a distance you are willing to drive to pick it up. I just came back from cali to buy a used rig. there were several I was looking at most around 3 grand. But I found a steal and drove to outside of LA to score and I am in NO CO


----------



## gn87berner

use Craigslist. and search for how far you are willing to drive. I just returned from Cali after finding a screaming deal. I found a few in the $3000 range.


----------



## gn87berner

use Craigslist. and search for how far you are willing to drive. I just returned from Cali after finding a screaming deal. I found a few in the $3000 range.


----------



## gn87berner

use Craigslist. and search for how far you are willing to drive. I found a few in the $3000 range. but at that price point you should have understanding you will have to do a little RNR but still there are deals to be had


----------



## abcoe524

I have a 04 150 looking to get a 2nd rig if u can email me some pics and also is it a worm drive or hydraulic I'd def like to check it out I'm spraying around 2000 boards a week but I'd like to take on more work and put a crew one and I'll stay on mine


----------



## Star Drywall Inc.

I had a guy drive to Calif from Florida in a mini van many years ago to buy a Spray King 350. That was hardcore.

I have a 99 spray force 500 single tank dual pumps. Hydraulic that I would sell. Been sitting for about 6 years. I am the original owner and had it built to my needs. Will hold 60 bags. Will let it go for 4k firm. Will need to have fluids changed, a battery and one the pumps would need to be taken apart and checked. I paid 33k new. 2L4 pumps, stainless. 300 feet of hose plus a brand new 7E2 Binks gun. at least 1000 in spare bink parts as well. Tips, fluid nozzles and another 7E2 Gun for parts. I sprayed a 4 story apartment building once. Ran the hose up the outside of the building and in and still sprayed amazing even going straight up that high. I have had truck mounted rigs and in the end the largest trailer rigs were the most economical for production for me.


----------



## abcoe524

I'm definitely interested in checking it out where are you located I'm in Port orange Florida which is near Daytona


----------



## Mrdrywall

Don't know if you have found a rig yet but I have a spray King 150 hydraulic with stator pump excellent condition and I'm in north fl asking $6500


----------



## JerryJ

If you still have the SF 500 I'm interested got any pics??


----------



## EVE'S DRYWALL LLC

Hi im looking for used spray rig, thanks


----------



## kevin wingo

I have a 2004 American spray technologies texture rig for sale...its a 350 gallon single tank with 33hp perkins diesel. on a tandum axle trailer. all hydraulics...new pump, new hydraulic seals, new oil and all filters replaced on motor and air compressor...I ordered it brand new from AST in may 2004.


----------



## Hectorv

Im interested in the machine you selling call me if you get


----------



## Davebusasusal

Ive got a Spray Force hurricane I bought new many years ago Split tank stainless steel , binks texture gun , Runs good , looking to sell to someone that knows what they want Im in So Cal Get in touch if your interested [email protected]. Will let it go for $3200 obo


----------

